# Which one do you think is more affectionate, male GSD's or female GSD's?



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

*Please delete this post. *

Please disregard this post.
Moderators, I am sorry to be a pain, but if you could delete this, I would appreciate it so much.
I was trying to start a poll.

Stay tuned for poll...


----------

